# School Of Music



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to go to the University Of Kentucky School Of Music. The thing is, I was in band for 1 year, and even then, I was a sub-par trumpet player. I really want to focus on the broader scale of music. Composition!!!

I was wondering, if I go to a School of Music, do I need to learn Math, Science, and all that fun stuff just to get a degree in Music? Part of the reason I have avoided college, is because I don't want to do classes like Math and Science that won't aid me in a future of music. I want to be a composer, I want to take all the classes I can just for music. 

Another question is, if I go to a School of Music, will I re-learn reading music, because when I was in band, I taught myself trumpet, and I didn't see notes by pitch, I saw the fingerings and the amount of time I had to blow?

I also, do not want to go into college as a trumpet player, I would like to go into college with a fresh mind, because I lost interest in trumpet.


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Most American universities have a core curriculum including some classes in science and math that all students have to take.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I want to go to the University Of Kentucky School Of Music. The thing is, I was in band for 1 year, and even then, I was a sub-par trumpet player. I really want to focus on the broader scale of music. Composition!!!


Be very wary that it's a tough life and an extremely competitive market.



> I was wondering, if I go to a School of Music, do I need to learn Math, Science, and all that fun stuff just to get a degree in Music? Part of the reason I have avoided college, is because I don't want to do classes like Math and Science that won't aid me in a future of music. I want to be a composer, I want to take all the classes I can just for music.


Unless you're going to a conservatory, you will have to take other classes, keeping with the liberal arts tradition.



> Another question is, if I go to a School of Music, will I re-learn reading music, because when I was in band, I taught myself trumpet, and I didn't see notes by pitch, I saw the fingerings and the amount of time I had to blow?


You don't read music, but you want to be a composer? Good luck getting into a community college music program. Do that BEFORE you go to college.



> I also, do not want to go into college as a trumpet player, I would like to go into college with a fresh mind, because I lost interest in trumpet.


Most schools require that you play an instrument to a pretty good level of proficiency, and ALL music programs that I know of require their students to pass a piano proficiency test sometime in their career at college, along with giving a recital on their instrument. It's a graduation requirement. What makes you think you won't lose interest in composition down the road?

Don't think I'm being mean, I'm just trying to help you see, it's an extremely tough decision to make, and a very hard life to live, and as next year is my senior year of high school, I'm forced to make the same extremely difficult decision.

It seems like you're perfectly willing to put all of your eggs in one basket here, and that's a veery dangerous thing to do unless you have absolute certainty that you won't drop the figurative basket.


----------

